# Mal ne ganz blöde Frage...



## Sebaz (19. August 2002)

Ich habe mir gerade ne neue grafikkarte gekauft und eingebaut. Läuft auch soweit gut, nur will der TV-Ausgang irgendwie nicht, also angeschlossen ist alles, aber auf dem TV ist nichts zu sehen. Ich hab davon leider keinen blassen Schimmer, also bitte ich da mal um eure Hilfe!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Was für ein Kabel hat der TV-Out?
Antennenkabel oder Cinch?
Hörst Du den wenigstens einen Ton?

Schon mal in die Bedienungsanleitung geschaut? (Nicht bös gemeint) Steht da was, ob man vielleicht den Fernseher auf AV stellen oder vielleicht den Kanal entsprechend einstellen muss?


----------



## Sebaz (19. August 2002)

Also am PC ist ein S-Video-Out und das Kabel (habe ich seperat gekauft) hat einen S-Video und einen Audiostecker. (Daneben ist noch ein Composite Output, aber den habe ich mal außer acht glassen, weil an dem Kabel für den kein Stecker vorgesehen ist) In den Fernseher geht ein Scartstecker, also müsste man da eigentlich keinen besonderen Sender einstellen, aber mit dem auf AV stellen habe ich schon öfter probiert, das änder nichts. 

Aber eigentlich müsste der Asgang doch vollkommen Treiber und Software unabhängig funktionieren, oder?!?

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## eViLaSh (20. August 2002)

hehe, nicht ganz.
Ich nehme mal an das es sich bei deiner Grafikkarte um eine Geforce handelt ?

dann musst du einfach in deine Bildschirm-eigenschaften auf weitere optionen deiner Grafikkarte klicken ... da steht dann irgendwas von nview, da kannst du dann asuwählen ob du den normalen monitor-ausgang ansprichst oder den tv-out. 

du kannst also entweder nur am monitor oder nur am fernseher etwas anzeigen lassen !


----------



## Sebaz (20. August 2002)

Aha, das habe ich hingekriegt, vielen dank erstmal!!!

Jetzt noch zwei Fragen: 
1. warum ist das Bild nur s/w (an den Fernseher-Einstellungen liegt es nicht...)
2. Warum kann ich beim Abspielen von Videos mir auf dem Monitor (also dem Fernseher) kein Vollbild anzeigen lassen??? Liegt das an dem Player oder den Einstellungen???

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine ahnung davon und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Schöne Grüße!

Sébaz


----------



## goela (20. August 2002)

Das Bild ist s/w weil Du es per S-Video Out am Fernseher angeschlossen hast! Das musst Du entsprechend einstellen (glaube am Computer)

Welchen Player verwendest Du denn?


----------



## eViLaSh (20. August 2002)

es gibt gewisse tools, womit du alles einstellen kannst (die normale nview software bietet das alles ned an)

ich selber benutze tvtool ( http://www.tvtool.de )

da kann man alles klasse einstellen, ohne das was flimmert, oder sontige probleme, die ich vorher ohne die software hatte 

allerdings kostet die software eine kleine registrierungsgebühr, ansonsten schaltet sie sich immer nach 10min ab :>


----------



## Sebaz (20. August 2002)

Also Leutz, erstmal vielen Dank für die nette und schnelle Hilfe!!!!! 

Hm, S-Video habe ich eingesetllt aber der Bildschirm bleibt s/w und auch mit dem Tool ändert sich das nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, jetzt habe ich noch einen Grünstich am linken Bildrand...   

Schöne Grüße!

Sebaz

_Nachtrag: _
1. könnt ihr mir einen Player zum Abspielen von normalem AVI bzw. DivX empfehlen?
2. Ich hab da noch was gefunden, was ich nicht gnaz verstehe:


> Ein s/w-Bild bekommt man auch dann, wenn die Frequenz des Farbträgers falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## Dunsti (20. August 2002)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber schau doch mal, ob man das TV-Signal an der Grafikkarte umstellen kann (Stichwort: PAL/NTSC) - nur PAL dürfte ein Farbbild bringen.

der IMHO beste Player für AVI-, MPG-, und DivX-Filme ist der MediaPlayer (der bei jedem Windows dabei ist) mit den entsprechenden Codecs, die es kostenlos im Netz gibt (funzt bei mir tadellos)


Dunsti


----------



## eViLaSh (20. August 2002)

mit tv-tool musst du etwas rumprobieren, bis alles richtig angezeigt wird 

aber wenn´s einmal läuft, dann sollte es eigtl. immer laufen, ein besseres tool hab ich zumindest noch nirgends gefunden ! ;-)

ansonsten befolge auch den Rat von Dunsti und stell auf PAL !


----------



## Sebaz (20. August 2002)

@Dunsti: Media Player mit den entsprechenden COdecs kenn ich natürlich und benutz ihn auch, aber der 8.1 von XP geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven. Deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, ob es da akzeptable Underdog-Alternativen gibt, aber ich komm schon klar damit. 

Mein größeres Problem ist, dass auch trotz PAL und TVTool (was wirklich gut ist, vielen Dank  eViLaSh!!!    ) keine Farbe ins Spiel kommt. Ansonsten läuft es komischerweise einwandfrei, flimmert nicht und macht auch sonst keine Probleme. Könnte das vielleicht sein, dass es an meinem Fernseher liegt???

Trotzdem erstmal vielen Dank an euch beide, bin weiterhin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Schöne Grüße

Sébaz


----------



## eViLaSh (21. August 2002)

hm...versuch es halt mal auf nem anderen fernseher, wenns dann immernoch s/w is, würd ich mal beim händler oder so nachfragen, vielleicht ist sie ja defekt ...


----------



## Spacemonkey (21. August 2002)

Das das Bild nur Schwarz-Weiß ist liegt am Fernsehen.
Ich hatte früher mal ne Miro 3dFX Karte und da ging es auch nur s/W.
Mittlerweile habe ich einenneuen Fernsehen und eine GeForce 2GTS, da habe ich Farbe.
Ich muss nur AV2S nehmen.
Dazu muss ich auf der Fernbedienung zweimal auf AV2 drücken. Bei AV2 habe ich auch nur S/W.


----------



## Sebaz (24. August 2002)

OK, ich werde es mal mit einem anderen Fernseher ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank aber mal an alle, die mir geholfen haben!!!!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## PicMac (8. September 2002)

Hi!
Ich habe bei mir die gleiche Hardware und das gleiche Problem.
Laut Aussage eines Freundes vom Fach gibt es diese Probleme wohl öfters bei S-Video. Gleichzeitig is t zu beachten, dass das Kabel nicht gerade 15m lang ist, wenn es 2m auch tun würden. Auch der Scart sollte nicht gerade aus´m -,99€ Laden sein. Besonders beim Capturen konnte ich deutliche Unterschiede feststellen, was die Kabel- und Steckerqualität betrifft.
Falls Du irgendwann doch ein brauchbares Bild in Farbe bekommst, kannst Du mir ja sagen, wie Du´s geschafft hast...ich habe kapituliert.
Gruss, PicMac


----------



## Sebaz (1. Oktober 2002)

> ...ich habe kapituliert.



Das hatte ich auch, aber jetzt habe ich das nochmal ausprobiert und plötzlich ging es, nachdem ich beim TVTool vom Y/C-Stecker auf Composite umgeschaltet habe, obwohl das Kabel bei mir am Y/C ist...    

Naja, auf jeden Fall ist es jetzt bunt, mysteriöser weise ist der Ton aber nun weg...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Spacemonkey (28. Juni 2003)

Weiß mittlerweile jemand wie das genau geht mit der Farbe?
Mein Bruder hat jetzt das gleiche Problem. Er hat nur einen AV-Eingang am Fernseher und er bekommt nur ein Schwarz/Weißes Bild.
Ich habe schon alle Möglichkeiten, die hier stehen durchprobiert aber nichts geht.
Das seltsame ist, das er,wenn er das Scartkabel an die Dbox von Premiere anschließt und dann an der Dbox umschaltet ganz kurz das Bild in Farbe hat aber dann zeigt der Fernseher garnichts mehr an.


----------



## Sebaz (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

da müsstest du mal genauer beschreiben, was du hast. Ich habe es nach langem Rumprobieren hingekriegt.

Ein Tipp: In den Windows-Anzeigeeigenschaften auf 'Erweitert' gehen und bei 'Geräteauswahl' von Analoges Anzeigegerät auf TV umstellen. Wenn ich das nicht mache, habe ich auch nur s/w.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

